# usmle,plab or amc?



## drwho23

Hey everyone 
I am currently in fourth year of mbbs and I am really confused about which board exam should I opt for,I will be really thankful if you guide me  
Hoping for a good response


----------



## jamal

Usmle has better chances ..AS USA still offering jobs to INternational Graduates while UK has tough policies.


----------

